# Electric fence (fenceman) problems......help!!!



## merlinsquest (4 February 2008)

Hi,

Have got the CP250 energiser that robinsons sell.... fence all set up correctly (and tested with another unit which works perfectly) battery fully charged, internal batteries replaced......

So why does it only put out a tickle of a charge.... I can happily keep my hand on the wire and the tester reads only 2000 v  ..... surely not right... it used to read 4/5000v and does so with the other energiser.

Do I need to have it serviced do you think, if so where near surrey/hant border would I take it???

Thankies..


----------



## PapaFrita (4 February 2008)

Do you think your 'contacts' (metally bits) might be a bit mucky?


----------



## jnb (4 February 2008)

How old is it? I know that Eddie Palin (who makes Liveryman stuff) will repair/service it - give them a call!
01630 658488


----------



## merlinsquest (4 February 2008)

Thanks for that jnb, have had a nice chat with them and will be sending it to them tomorrow.... not bad price either, around £20-25..... much cheaper than a new unit!!

Now what to do with a broken Rutland electric shepherd????? Any ideas???


----------



## merlinsquest (4 February 2008)

Hi PF..... no everything seems to be fine.... will have another look this afternoon but think its clean 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Just doesnt have the ooomph to zap anything!!


----------



## darksecret99 (4 February 2008)

Tip a bucket of water on the ground where you stick the earth spike in - usually works like magic!! My fencer went from a pathetiic tingle you hardly notice to a proper zap!!!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (4 February 2008)

Sometimes an energiser doesn't kick out the required power, as has been pointed out, due to a poor earth. You need an earth that is about 3' long. Sometimes you need to set up another earth with it, just sink another rod &amp; run a wire to it. Alternatively keep the ground around the earth wet &amp; that will make it work better.


----------



## Donkeymad (4 February 2008)

Does anybody have dry earth right now


----------



## ivenoidea (4 February 2008)

Dry ground?  What's that?

Make sure that the fence isn't earthing out anywhere on its circuit e.g. overhanging trees/bushes etc.


----------



## merlinsquest (4 February 2008)

Panic over...... i took the unit to an electrician friend who has found that there was a wire off inside the unit..... put the new batteries  inside and all is well again...... Phew
	
	
		
		
	


	





Lets hope the bloody deer leave the fence alone now!!!


----------



## ivenoidea (4 February 2008)

Glad to hear it's nothing major.  From a fellow CP250 owner


----------

